# what type of gravel you like best?



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am changing the gravel in my tank and was told that my black i have takes the colure away from my fish and if i went with a natural colure it will be best and here are my choices plsease let me know witch one you like best thanks!

Estes Walnut Gravel








Estes Blend O River Gravel








Estes Natural Walnut








i edited the others cause thay are losing all thease 3 are tied!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

anymore votes?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I voted for all... and this is why.

In my flowerhorn tank I have a huge mix of random gravels from all over the place. All are 'natural' coloured. I even have large polished river stones mixed in. Big pieces of rock. I think it looks great, personally.

I tried black substrate...three different types. It was never black enough for me. Never gave me the appearance I really wanted. Always looked greyish and dingy. The one thing I didn't try was tahitian moon sand but that stuff is stupid expensive. Wasn't about to waste the cash.

My $0.02


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

First and last will give the best results-IMO

Mettle-You need to take alook at my Mac tank-It's pure black gravel-No grey to it at all...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would go for the one that has the least contrast in color....and is a color. I dont like multi-color gravel in tanks.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok i voted for the first one GG is that one you recamend?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

iv gone for the creek regular although i do like the river regular

anyways personally id stick with black gravel...i love black gravel with reds


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I switch from large gravel/rock to black moon sand....I like the sand black as night....makes the fishes colour stand out IMO


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I myself like the look of a river sand with gravel. I like to mix sand with different color gravel. Looks best IMO.

I had one tank that was REALLY back and yup you have to use tahitian moon sand to get that color.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

river regular is my cup of tea


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sand!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i agree with devon. sand wasnt listed so i voted for the last one. BUT personally i like sand way better easier to clean and the debris stays on the top of the sand instead of working its way down between the gravel to rot and cause ammonia and nitrate blooms.

either use play sand which is brown from home depot $5 for a 50lbs bag.
OR 
white silica sand from a pool supply store and its like $10 for a 50lbs bag.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i have black gravel with red sparsely sprinkled through. really sparsely. my fish have excellent color. sry i dont have a good camera or id post pics.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

black gravel , ya can't go wrong!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ocean Beach and Shallow Creek look exactly the same to me. How about sand? Now that I have it Ill never go back to gravel. Cleaning is so much easier cause nothing gets under it and my plants do a lot better now that I use sand. But if your going with gravel either Ocean Beach or shallow creek. Like others have said mix the sizes of gravel too. I paid $3 for a 50lb of play sand at my home depot. Takesa lot of prep work but well worth it.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok! and you are right thos 2 are the same ill edit and delete them both!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i bought at a gravel yard in bags, BLACK almost sand....its the best sub i have had
wish i could put it in my salt tank, but it looks real nice and vacuuming is easy..!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

this really sucks most of all the votes now are the same need more votes thanks!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW i am so lucky i just found a guy with Estes Blend O River Gravel and he has 75 pounds of it for 15$


----------

